# How I add dry powders (video)



## Mark Evans (2 Jan 2011)

i'm sure many do this, adding dry powders to a tank, but I've been asked many times how i do it. Even then, people are still fearful of doing this way. 

personally, i just dont see the point in making solutions...too much hassle.

Anyway, for people unsure, just do this...


----------



## chilled84 (2 Jan 2011)

I still do it like that mark, But the only problem i have is doing it when i need to do it. lol.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (2 Jan 2011)

simples!!!

lol


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Jan 2011)

just like adding sugar to tea


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jan 2011)

Good stuff Mark.  Do you premix your powders in the bag, or just soon the days dosage from separate bags ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> or just soon the days dosage from separate bags ?



from seperate bags mate.


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jan 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> from seperate bags mate.



Would you mind sharing your dosage regime for this tank ?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing your dosage regime for this tank ?



no probe mate.

KNO3... 2 teaspoons
PO4...   1 teaspoon

both on same day.

alternate days,

0.5 teaspoon trace. 

i do at least 2 x 50% W/C on this tank, so try and do it on the KNO3 days.

with a lower plant ,mass, and no stems, this is lean dosing for me.


----------



## Nelson (3 Jan 2011)

don't you use any  MgSO4 ?.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jan 2011)

nelson said:
			
		

> don't you use any MgSO4 ?.



no mate. I dont even know what it does


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jan 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> KNO3... 2 teaspoons
> PO4...   1 teaspoon
> 
> both on same day.
> ...



Blimey, I reckon that's about what I dose per week in my 400l     maybe thats why ive some holes appearing in my crypts ! Thanks for sharing, think I'll up mine a tad   

Tony


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jan 2011)

Tony, holes in plants is CO2/flow related, assuming that it is not a result of predation.

Cheers,


----------



## flygja (4 Jan 2011)

Great video, that'll help to ease fears for newcomers to dry salts. Would be nice to post a few videos showing how well the tank is going too!

I guess you are getting Mg from the traces. Here's a question I asked about MgSO4 a while ago. viewtopic.php?f=11&t=7478&start=0


----------



## Gfish (4 Jan 2011)

It's good to see a sort of official UKAPS video of someone simply spooning the good stuff into their tank. And with fish all around the area the salts are falling, this should give people the faith to follow.
I've heard folk say they stopped doing it this way as their fish eat the salts. Well, you can throw anything into the fishtank, and it's of a size that will fit in their mouthes they'll have a taste, but as with fish in the wild, if it ain't tasty they soon spit it out. So a little yukky tasting chemical will always be spat out. My fish think it's feeding time every time I spoon the salts in, but they soon try it and give up 
Well done on the vid!! 
Cheers


----------

